# New INFP! Cuddle time nao?



## Nemus (Oct 28, 2010)

Pseudonym said:


> The future's yet to be written, so maybe I will. But what kind of man would I be if I went around giving people what they actually want? :tongue:


You would be seen as a true gentleman glowing with a bright aura of love in the eyes of all those who look upon you. So... how about it? :tongue:


----------



## Pseudonym (Oct 27, 2010)

Nemus said:


> You would be seen as a true gentleman glowing with a bright aura of love in the eyes of all those who look upon you. So... how about it? :tongue:


You do realize you're saying this to an INTJ, right? 

Hmm... I suppose I _could_. But just this once!


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

*shakes hands and hugs* Want a milkshake with that handshake? ^_^


----------



## Simplify (Oct 25, 2010)

Nemus said:


> All my cuddly greeters have been INFP so far, I feel so loved among my people! :laughing:


Ahaha, does it have something to do with the "cuddle" in the title? I posted an Intro a day ago or so, and all of the SJs came in to greet me. xD


----------



## refugee (Mar 26, 2010)

did someone say cuddle time?


----------



## Nemus (Oct 28, 2010)

Pseudonym said:


> You do realize you're saying this to an INTJ, right?
> 
> Hmm... I suppose I _could_. But just this once!


Of course! But why would an INTJ step into a cuddle thread and expect anything other than cuddling? I knew you were too much of a gentleman to turn down my request for long! roud:



Angelic Gardevoir said:


> *shakes hands and hugs* Want a milkshake with that handshake? ^_^


*huggles* If by that you mean the beverage, then I accept your offer :crazy:



DamnedFuss said:


> Ahaha, does it have something to do with the "cuddle" in the title? I posted an Intro a day ago or so, and all of the SJs came in to greet me. xD


I'm sure it does! :crazy: That could be the reason why it scared the other types off :shocked:



refugee said:


> did someone say cuddle time?


Sure did! It was about time a fuzzy cute bear joined in :crazy:


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

No cutesies; no cuddles.


----------



## Nemus (Oct 28, 2010)

Ti Dominant said:


> No cutesies; no cuddles.


Hmm.. what would you like then? A nod and a wave? :tongue:


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Nemus said:


> I wouldn't be able to promise you a birthday suit, but I do pass the other criteria. I wonder what it'd be like to cuddle with a viscous looking wolf. Do they become docile when cuddled? :tongue:


Well, if 2 out of 3 ain't bad, 1 out of 2 must be acceptable, right? I do become docile, when cuddled... just keep an eye on the claws and fangs, and don't leave me any easy openings. >=)


----------



## Nemus (Oct 28, 2010)

Big bad wolf said:


> Well, if 2 out of 3 ain't bad, 1 out of 2 must be acceptable, right? I do become docile, when cuddled... just keep an eye on the claws and fangs, and don't leave me any easy openings. >=)


Sorry for the late reply. Just wanted to prolong this moment before you go back into the wild again. :blushed:


----------



## Krelian (Oct 31, 2010)

Cool, group cuddles. Count me in. No promises I won't be socially awkward about it though, ... or that it won't last just a little bit too long and turn weird.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

Did someone say cuddle time?  

COUNT ME IN


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Nemus (Oct 28, 2010)

Krelian said:


> Cool, group cuddles. Count me in. No promises I won't be socially awkward about it though, ... or that it won't last just a little bit too long and turn weird.


I would say that's very normal and accepted behavior around here. You'll fit right in! roud:



pretty.Odd said:


> Did someone say cuddle time?
> 
> COUNT ME IN


Awesome! The love is spreading! :laughing:



skycloud86 said:


> *Welcome to the forum :happy:*


Thanks for the welcome! :happy:


----------



## Tash (Aug 30, 2010)

*nervously peeks in* Cuddles? I would not normally do this but I like INFPs so I'll join in. :happy:


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

The greatest welcome everrrr!


----------



## RhamielAngel (Nov 1, 2010)

Holy cow. How can you people all engage in a random cuddle fest?! What if someone has bad BO? Or worse, bad breath?! Sorry, dude but I am out of this one. Besides, I'm small and I always end up crushed in everyone's chests at the center of the group where I slowly suffocate and die. 

But accept my warm words of welcome.


----------



## Nemus (Oct 28, 2010)

Tash said:


> *nervously peeks in* Cuddles? I would not normally do this but I like INFPs so I'll join in. :happy:


No need to be nervous! It's great that non-INFPs are getting in on this too. Stay as long as you wish roud:



xezene said:


> The greatest welcome everrrr!


Thanks for that welcome! I am blown away by its epicness :laughing:



RhamielAngel said:


> Holy cow. How can you people all engage in a random cuddle fest?! What if someone has bad BO? Or worse, bad breath?! Sorry, dude but I am out of this one. Besides, I'm small and I always end up crushed in everyone's chests at the center of the group where I slowly suffocate and die.
> 
> But accept my warm words of welcome.


Thanks for that welcome! And yeah, I have no control over whether you end up getting crushed in the process but you could start at the ends and slowly work your way in as you please. Plus they all smell like daisies. I sniffed them all beforehand.


----------



## JavaJunkie (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, this INFJ has sat in the corner watching and has surmised y'all are pretty cool..so welcome!


----------



## Nemus (Oct 28, 2010)

JavaJunkie said:


> Well, this INFJ has sat in the corner watching and has surmised y'all are pretty cool..so welcome!


Thanks for the welcome! Does this mean you're ready to join in on the cuddling now? :laughing:


----------



## JavaJunkie (Nov 4, 2010)

Nemus said:


> Thanks for the welcome! Does this mean you're ready to join in on the cuddling now? :laughing:


Maybe one at a time..Did everyone remember to use deodorant? Just teasin':tongue:


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

I think this was the best intro I have ever seen.


----------



## minkaybell (Aug 15, 2010)

*joins in cuddle circle*


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Knives (Jul 22, 2010)

No, now is not cuddle time.

Welcome aboard though!


----------



## Nemus (Oct 28, 2010)

JavaJunkie said:


> Maybe one at a time..Did everyone remember to use deodorant? Just teasin':tongue:


No worries! Old Spice is a proud sponsor of this event 



Blue Butterfly said:


> I think this was the best intro I have ever seen.


Haha, thanks! I never expected to get this many replies. I should start my own cuddling business. :laughing:



minkaybell said:


> *joins in cuddle circle*


I can always count on my fellow INFPs for cuddle time! roud:



JoetheBull said:


> welcome to the forum


Thanks!:happy:



Knives said:


> No, now is not cuddle time.
> 
> Welcome aboard though!


I suppose it's for the best. You've just saved a lot of people from some stitches. :laughing: And thanks!


----------

